# Old Guy NEW bike



## Signman62 (Apr 29, 2018)

Ridden and raced bikes since I was a kid.

I'm 55 now with aching creaking knees and fully paid up member of the seriously bad back club.

Life goes on hey.:thumbsup:

Just finished building my Evil The Calling.
After catching one of my son's watching a YouTube video of a certain Mr Phil Kmetz I just stopped in my tracks.

Who is this guy, what is that bike.

A month later I have my own Calling.
First ride today..O' Boy it's AWESOME.

I've got flat's for the first time since I was a kid.
Pretty sure they and the Oval chain ring should help my knee injuries.


----------



## 2sharp7 (Aug 29, 2013)

Oh man....The Calling was / is on my short list! Also, I just switched to flat pedals as well. Since doing so, my confidence is way up!
Did you get the blue or black? Post some pics!
Enjoy that bike!


----------

